# NEW CURADO 50E & 51E'S FOR UNDER $100 SHIPPED!!!!!



## ohiobass (Jul 1, 2011)

Website has new Curado 50 & 51E's for $109.99 plus shipping.
Also, sign up for their newsletter,, and recieve an instant $25 off coupon (25 off 100 order)

=D> Total after coupon for one reel shipped is uner $98! =D>




https://www.americanlegacyfishing.com/




8)


----------



## 00 mod (Jul 1, 2011)

THANKS!!! Even though I have 2, I just ordered another one!

Jeff


----------



## ober51 (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome, thanks. I've never used a bait caster, but might as well learn, no?


----------



## flatboat (Jul 3, 2011)

hey can i get in line to buy it if ya cant make it work ?


----------



## Zum (Jul 4, 2011)

Good for Canada to...thanks.
That reel(lefty),6.6 shimano rod med.fast and with the coupon....under $170 shipped
Be great for top water fluke,even buzzbaits,and cranking.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I just ordered one myself. They get good reviews on BPS can't wait.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wish I'd have seen this sooner. I've already bought one last week for $139.00, which was still a good price.

Good link...however I'm moving it so more people see it.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone that ordered earlier than me heard anything from them yet? Says they will email tracking but I haven't gotten anything.

I see the price has went up.


----------



## Zum (Jul 9, 2011)

I havn`t received that yet.
Perhaps a calls in order...maybe Monday.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 9, 2011)

Monday sounds good to me too. I didn't want to get in a big hurry because I figured they had a bunch of orders at that price.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 12, 2011)

Received my reel in the mail today! Already stuck it on a pole and practicing with it. So far so good.


----------



## Zum (Jul 13, 2011)

Rod came yesterday,reel 7am this morning.


What a small little reel,I'll have to take it out later today to see if it will catch any fish.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Zum said:


> Rod came yesterday,reel 7am this morning.
> 
> What a small little reel,I'll have to take it out later today to see if it will catch any fish.



And...it's left handed. If you don't like it, (but I'm sure you will)....I'll send you my address. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Zum (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry,used it tonight and loved it.
I don't think I could make a backlash and I was throwing a fluke with a size 4 hook.
I hope I only had 2 brakes on,I have to ask someone about that.
When i push the little plastic brakes down,the metal stays up.
Is that the way it's suppose to work?
I'll post some pictures tomorrow of the fish I landed tonight.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 14, 2011)

Zum said:


> Sorry,used it tonight and loved it.
> I don't think I could make a backlash and I was throwing a fluke with a size 4 hook.
> I hope I only had 2 brakes on,I have to ask someone about that.
> When i push the little plastic brakes down,the metal stays up.
> ...



I only have two on as well. They do work really well though. I turned mine all off and tried and what a mess I had. lol Not very good instructions with the reel is it.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 14, 2011)

Zum said:


> Sorry,used it tonight and loved it.
> I don't think I could make a backlash and I was throwing a fluke with a size 4 hook.
> I hope I only had 2 brakes on,I have to ask someone about that.
> When i push the little plastic brakes down,the metal stays up.
> ...



If I understand your question...yes, that's how it works.


----------



## Zum (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
I think I'm going to try it with no brakes or maybe 1.
Maybe I'll take a picture to make sure I didn't mess it up.


----------

